# New Build



## Shallow Hal (Jun 4, 2013)

Great looking skiff. Good luck with build.

More pics please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yak, I seen your boat when I was getting mine. I love the ice blue. 

I love mine and you will too. 

Congrats!!!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Yak, I seen your boat when I was getting mine. I love the ice blue.
> 
> I love mine and you will too.
> 
> Congrats!!!


Thanks guys!! Now I can't sleep


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

NICE OOOOOOOH! ICE BLUUUUE! They just get better looking every time I look at one. Mine is in the planning stage and is driving me CRAZY!!!!!!!! [smiley=1-one-eye.gif] [smiley=1-one-eye.gif] [smiley=1-one-eye.gif]


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Those SI prowlers are some really sexy boats! There is just one thing that always caused my brow to raise about them....that built-in motor well extender thingy! What's the logic? I've always thought that extending the motor further back was a no-no on a small boat but obviously....it works well for them because I have never heard any of the owners complain that the boat squats. So what does SI say about that that design decision? I'm just curious...
By the way, yeahhhh man! Your boat looks AWESOME! I wanna see the console!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I can try to answer that. It isn't much, just a couple of inches, about the same as a jack plate. They say it "Creates lift and pocketed shallow water take offs." The boat doesn't squat at all and rides and turns, yes turns awesome!! On the wet test I made Chris take wakes at angles and heights you never should and all 3 of us stayed completely dry.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Yak, 

Great answer. Just got this from Chris
_
This design allows the motor to be mounted higher ( less skeg in the water, shallow running ) and still spin easy. We have a full transom unlike hulls with sponsons, so no squat, No slap, and incredible handling. _


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> Hey Yak,
> 
> Great answer.  Just got this from Chris
> _
> This design allows the motor to be mounted higher ( less skeg in the water, shallow running ) and still spin easy. We have a full transom unlike hulls with sponsons, so no squat,  No slap,  and incredible handling.  _


That's true but there is no height difference from the transom and the extension on the skull island. 









A raised transom looks like this









None the less nice boat and its getting more attention right now than ecc and ankona so good for them.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Skiffs looking great! Almost there!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Man I think Ankona is getting the attention right now.  They are sending boats out daily! 

Well that's what it seems like.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

He didn't say the transom was higher; The motor can be MOUNTED higher. I am with Yak, handles & rides GREAT !!!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Then the motor should be able to be mounted higher without the extension. Maybe SI can clarify further? 

Not bashing SI just trying to understand the logic.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing, this is a micro, why hang that weight off the boat that much more? Skip the transom extension and add a 4" micro jackplate and have the advantage of the motor being offset and the option of changing the height for performance. I must be missing something.
Beautiful boat never less.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> I was wondering the same thing, this is a micro, why hang that weight off the boat that much more?  Skip the transom extension and add a 4" micro jackplate and have the advantage of the motor being offset and the option of changing the height for performance.  I must be missing something.
> Beautiful boat never less.


Unless your planning on using an electric or hydraulic jackplate, then the extension makes very good sense. Seems like the SI guys have done plenty of research and know what the best mounting height is for running and performance. If you bolt a manual jackplate on the back then your basically doing the same thing. I Never see guys fooling around with their mounting height on the water unless they have a switch. It's a typical set it and forget it. They both allow the motor to be set back minimally allowing for the motor to be slightly raised and run in cleaner water. Good idea IMHO and sweet rig too btw..


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't have any pictures of the progress but here are a few more to hold you over.  In the second picture you can notice the molded SI logo ghosted in there. (The picture is over exposed so it's difficult to see)  The third picture is what the sea deck and console will look like.  That is from Chris's boat.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

That ice blue is so sweet.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

> > I was wondering the same thing, this is a micro, why hang that weight off the boat that much more?  Skip the transom extension and add a 4" micro jackplate and have the advantage of the motor being offset and the option of changing the height for performance.  I must be missing something.
> > Beautiful boat never less.
> 
> 
> Unless your planning on using an electric or hydraulic jackplate, then the extension makes very good sense. Seems like the SI guys have done plenty of research and know what the best mounting height is for running and performance. If you bolt a manual jackplate on the back then your basically doing the same thing. I Never see guys fooling around with their mounting height on the water unless they have a switch. It's a typical set it and forget it. They both allow the motor to be set back minimally allowing for the motor to be slightly raised and run in cleaner water. Good idea IMHO and sweet rig too btw..


Yeah, I meant a hydraulic or electric. I wouldn't even consider a manual. Like I said beautiful boat, enjoy it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

From Skull Island

_The bracket was engineered to create a pocket (tunnel) in order to plane shallower. The boat planes 4" shallower than it did without it in testing. When you are at a fast idle befor planning look back and you can see the pocket at work_


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

does anyone know how much a hull like that goes for without power/trailer.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> does anyone know how much a hull like that goes for without power/trailer.


A basic tiller prowler model is 17k for BMT. I would estimate about 1.2k for the trailer and 4k for the motor. So do the math there. The question is, is Skull Island willing to let a hull go out of the door by itself.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Give them a quick call. 754.229.9477


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> > does anyone know how much a hull like that goes for without power/trailer.
> 
> 
> A basic tiller prowler model is 17k for BMT. I would estimate about 1.2k for the trailer and 4k for the motor. So do the math there. The question is, is Skull Island willing to let a hull go out of the door by itself.


I put my own outboard on my skiff. They will build you anything you want.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

She should be ready next week.  A few SI guys are taking much needed days off for the holidays so I probably won't have any more pictures until early next week.

Their facebook page has some cool pictures and videos you may want to check out.  They have one video fishing for snook off the beach of Ft. Pierce in the SI.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Skull-Island-Skiffworks/149965595108267

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2567093789211&set=vb.149965595108267&type=2&theater


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow that's a thing of beauty

Nice rig mate bet you are foaming at the mouth to get it wet


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > I was wondering the same thing, this is a micro, why hang that weight off the boat that much more?  Skip the transom extension and add a 4" micro jackplate and have the advantage of the motor being offset and the option of changing the height for performance.  I must be missing something.
> > Beautiful boat never less.
> 
> 
> Unless your planning on using an electric or hydraulic jackplate, then the extension makes very good sense. Seems like the SI guys have done plenty of research and know what the best mounting height is for running and performance. If you bolt a manual jackplate on the back then your basically doing the same thing. I Never see guys fooling around with their mounting height on the water unless they have a switch. It's a typical set it and forget it. They both allow the motor to be set back minimally allowing for the motor to be slightly raised and run in cleaner water. Good idea IMHO and sweet rig too btw..


^This

That skiff looks sweet! 

That video of him fishing off the beach for snook is great, the only thing I can't figure out is why there isn't anybody fishing from the beach for them! I know I would be if I didn't have a boat! LOL! ;D

Did I read somewhere they might be making a little larger boat 17' or did I dream that? 

Again congrats on the skiff it's a sweet sled!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > I was wondering the same thing, this is a micro, why hang that weight off the boat that much more?  Skip the transom extension and add a 4" micro jackplate and have the advantage of the motor being offset and the option of changing the height for performance.  I must be missing something.
> > > Beautiful boat never less.
> >
> >
> ...


Creek, 

They are in the planning of a bigger skiff.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Creek. They are in the very, very early planning stage. They put a lot of R&D and money to make the 16 as great as it is and will do the same with the 17.

-Lou


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Lou

I know you ready !!!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Pics Lou, PICS. Every time a new SI leaves Ft. Pierce it makes me want to pull the trigger right then but, I have to WAIT. Lord, grant me patience. Best of luck with your new ride!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Pics Lou, PICS. Every time a new SI leaves Ft. Pierce it makes me want to pull the trigger right then but, I have to WAIT. Lord, grant me patience. Best of luck with your new ride!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


They had some people off for the holiday so I promise to have some early this week. When I pick her up, hopefully Friday, I will take tons of pictures.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see it in the water


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone.  Here are a few more as promised:


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

love the color scheme, whats the maximum weight load on these boats.

I'm hoping to get down there soon for a wet test


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> love the color scheme, whats the maximum weight load on these boats.
> 
> I'm hoping to get down there soon for a wet test


Thanks, I am hoping Eric will chime in, I am not positive on it.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> love the color scheme, whats the maximum weight load on these boats.
> 
> I'm hoping to get down there soon for a wet test


The USCG sticker on my skiff says 4 Persons or 600 lbs.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking great Lou!!

Hahah you beat me Chad


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks guys!  I knew one of them would know!


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I few more goodies came in, just need the boat


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Woohoo


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Great looking boat!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Tillers rock. Nice skiff.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Picking her up tomorrow!! Pics to follow...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Wooooooooooohoooooooooooooo

I know the feeling. Call me after testing.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Wooooooooooohoooooooooooooo
> 
> I know the feeling. Call me after testing.


Will do!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally picked her up but only got her on the water for a 10 minute window in-between storms here this evening.  I will have on the water photo's later this weekend.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Lou

THAT SUCKA IS SICK!!!!!!!!

I yanked them 4stroke stickers off also.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful skiff right there... Very nice, congrats!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!! The Sea Deck will be in the next week or two, Tyler at CC is a little backed up.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome boat. Looks like everything you could need...


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

OH YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!The fish will NEVER hear you comin' ! NICE! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh man she's a beauty [ch12484] 

Enjoy


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's one heck of a boat you got there! My goodness!!!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

We demand more pics!!!!!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> We demand more pics!!!!!


lol.  Here are a few more with some rigging going on.  Working on a quick video of how she turns on a dime in some narrow creeks.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Lou 

Does the push Pole holder fold down?


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Lou
> 
> Does the push Pole holder fold down?


Yes sir.. I got it from a member of the forum who makes them:

http://www.skinnyanglersgear.com/push_pole_holders


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Not a great video, I promise to get better ones but it's something...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj1KV-woCII&feature=youtu.be[/media]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Kj1KV-woCII


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Lou 

I don't see a vid


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice Lou, she's gliding like a magic carpet


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Not a great video, I promise to get better ones but it's something...
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj1KV-woCII&feature=youtu.be[/media]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Kj1KV-woCII


He'll yeah she looks amazing nice to see a micro that turn well


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Still working on the right prop but she handled the ocean amazing today.  It was calm in the morning then maybe 1-3 footers.  Stayed dry as a bone and she was solid as a rock.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally got the custom Sea Deck Pads in.  Too tired to put them on today maybe tomorrow.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Sweet Lou 

Looking good man


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice touch Lou!! You can pole in comfort. Let's see some SLIME !!!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Nice touch Lou!! You can pole in comfort. Let's see some SLIME !!!


Thanks... I promise to get some up here soon in the fishing reports section.  Been so busy with work and putting so much time into finding the right prop, I think I forgot the main reason for the boat... Fishing in skinny water. Flood time will be here soon


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a huge "Honey Do" list this weekend . I will try and get out at night on Saturday to test the prop and catch some fish!! 

Here is the pads installed. I think Tyler at Castaway Customs did an awesome job!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes indeed!

You got the prop?


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Yes indeed!
> 
> You got the prop?


Yeah, just got it back. I plan to get the boat out sometime Saturday even if I get yelled at lol. I will let you know what the prop does. You get your Fish Grip?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes sir. Thanks. I am anxious to hear the results


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

IF??? WHEN you get yelled at!!!!!! [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] Go anyways! You can smile later ;D


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

lol

Got her out for a little bit and manage a few trout...


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Details Details so many details.. loving the direction things are going


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Got these mag wheels for a steal, they needed some love so I took them to a local powder coating company.  They had a few dings but overall they are in good shape.  I can't wait to mount the tires and see how it looks on the trailer.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I love them wheels


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

What's the beam of the skiff at the waterline? Sweet looking rig


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Where did you get the wheels coated and how much was it per wheel?

I want to PC my ramlin wheels black.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> What's the beam of the skiff at the waterline? Sweet looking rig


I will measure it tonight but I think it will still be close to 60"


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Where did you get the wheels coated and how much was it per wheel?
> 
> I want to PC my ramlin wheels black.


Premium Powder Coating in Holly Hill. http://premium-powder-coating.com/PPC-Site/wpages/page/1/1

The price varies on how long they need to sand blast. Sand blasting is $125 an hour but depending on the wheel it could be a 5 minute job or a 15 minute job. It is normally less than $50. Then it's $25 a wheel for powder coating. My sandblasting was a little longer because it needed a little more attention.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with Ken


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Those wheels are "lookin' GOOD"!!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> What's the beam of the skiff at the waterline? Sweet looking rig


About 52"


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Got the rims and tires mounted and installed some blue LED's under the gunnels.


----------

